# VIDEO: Jay Leno takes the Mission-R electric sport bike for a spin



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

The latest episode of Jay Leno’s Garage tells the story of Mission Motors, a San Francisco-based company that started out making electric motorcycles, and went on to develop a number of proprietary battery, motor and software technologies which it licenses to the automotive and heavy equipment markets... Newswire >


----------

